# How long to leave swordtail fry in the breeder box?



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

I've had 5 swordtail fry in a breeder box for 4 - 5 days now. I'm considering moving them into another tank to grow out a little, or just releasing them into my female sword only 20 gal long tank after (?) days. Any advice? Btw, I don't intend to continue breeding after my females drop the fry they're carrying.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Turn em loose.But keep in mind that if they survive(and they really probably will) that a couple may turn out to be males.Don't wait till you see a sword.You'll need to keep an eye on their ventral fins and make sure none appear to be turning into gonopodiums or you could end up starting a 6 month baby spree again.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

They're all free and enjoying their space. Everyone seems well adjusted. I'll be on the look out for any males. Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------

